# Jersey pockets?



## nashwillis (Dec 27, 2012)

Does anyone use the pockets on jerseys? Which ones work best? 

I am looking to buy some new shirts and wondering about getting jerseys or just dri fit shirts. For short trail rides an hour or so.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't put anything is shirt pockets that could burst me should I land on it.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have tried them and hated it. The Jersey has to be tight and IMO a water bottle in the pockets sits to low. For shorter rides I carry a bottle on the bike, and longer rides I'll add 1-2 in my bib short pockets. Specialized SWATs and Sombrio Smuggle are what I have, and are far superior IME. Better than Jerseys and fanny packs. Downside for some is that your shirt has to be loose enough to cover what you are carrying.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree with Travis. If you have them... the bib liner pockets work much better on the mtb for water bottles. The jersey pockets do work well on the road with a good tight fit, but bouncing on the trail they kinda suck IMO. I wouldn't buy a roadie style jersey, unless you also ride on the road, but again JMO.

I'd buy some cheap dryfit type tops, and invest in liner bibs with back pockets. I've been using the Pearl Izumi liners and they work well.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Road bike, yes. MTB, no.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

Yep, multitool in each side pocket and water bottle in the middle rear pocket.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Another vote for specialized swat bibs. been riding without a pack ever since finding those gems.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I carry just about everything in my jersey pockets because they're versatile and handy, it would be difficult for me to live without them. They work best on tight roadie-style ones though so I understand that they're not for everyone.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Mountain biking is 80% looking cool, with a roadie jersey your 20% better be good


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Travis Bickle said:


> Mountain biking is 80% looking cool, with a roadie jersey your 20% better be good


Thankfully there are no fashion runways on our local trails, come as you are.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I've never been a slave to fashion. 

But I do enjoy watching those who are.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 6, 2018)

Decades with jersey pockets road riding. For MTBing don't see it. I'll wear my hydration pack and toss a snack in that. Small underseat bag for a few tools/O2 pump.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

Roadie jersey or tri top, me - gotta have those back pockets. They hold mobile phone, snacky bars, electrolyte tabs, asthma inhaler, and tick removal tongs wrapped in a thick lens cleaning cloth (plus some little baggies for taking the ticks home). In the winter I might also carry a hat, ear warmer headband and spare gloves (depending on temperature and general wetness). The only time I really notice the weight bobbing up and down is in the autumn when I'll fill up pocket space with a couple of pounds of chestnuts, but that's tolerable because at the end of it there'll be chestnuts.

Like Mr Pig, I never put anything in my back pockets that could cause injury, and only squishy things go in the centre pocket. I don't want to be picking allen keys out of my spine after a crash, so tools, pump, bottle etc. go on the bike. Worst case is I'll get an inhaler-shaped bruise and a broken smartphone.

I also wear hardshell knee, shin, elbow and forearm pads, but fortunately I'm old so am exempt from having to wear the latest fashions. As long as my appearance doesn't startle horses then I'm just happy for my apparel to be practical.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a few jerseys that have pockets. I don't use them.

I prefer jerseys without pockets. I like t-shirts for cost, but the problem there is that I like having the ability to adjust ventilation at the front when it's hot/humid. So I prefer something at least with a 1/4 zip front, snap, or button front. Lately, I've been using my plain t-shirts for layering when it's cooler, and not so much on their own.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Some of my jerseys have pockets, others don't. The only thing I carry on them is a light windproof, nutrition bars and some times a rag.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

If I ride with a backpack, I don't use them.

When I use the pockets, Phone and garage door oper go to the middle with a hand pump. tool goes to my right pocket, and a snack bar in the left.,


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Like others, I use them when road biking but not for mountain biking. My mtb jerseys have zippered pockets but I still don't use them; stuff goes in my camelback and phone/keys in shorts pockets. On the road, I just stash my phone and maybe a snack in the pockets, everything else in a saddlebag.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Not sure the purpose of the poll...but, hey whatever! Voted..and yes, I use my jersey pockets.


----------

